

Hiding Transaction Amounts and Balances in Bitcoin - cryptonews
http://alumni.syssec.ch/~karameg/ezc.pdf

======
cryptonews
Source:
[http://cryptocurrencylive.com/item?id=9537](http://cryptocurrencylive.com/item?id=9537)

